# Vostok Amphibia automatic just stops.



## Domtic (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi my Vistok Amphibia will run but then stops randomly. Anything from 15 minutes to several hours after winding. It makes no difference whether worn or unworn. Any ideas where to start? The watch is about 20 years old and was worn regularly for about five years until the problem started around ten years ago.

Cheers.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Domtic said:


> Hi my Vistok Amphibia will run but then stops randomly. Anything from 15 minutes to several hours after winding. It makes no difference whether worn or unworn. Any ideas where to start? The watch is about 20 years old and was worn regularly for about five years until the problem started around ten years ago.
> 
> Cheers.


 It needs serviced. Which will probably cost you more than buying a new one.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

New movement directly from the factory is an option too https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/movements/vostok-watch-2414a-movement.html


----------



## Domtic (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks i think I'll buy a new movement and use the old one as a practice serviceing peice


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Hope the movement switchover goes well.


----------



## Domtic (Apr 6, 2020)

I adjusted the time keeping as after testing the vostok with a timegrapher program on my android phone it was running slow. Now the watch has been running ok and only lost 15 seconds over the last 24 hour period while being worn and did 40hrs running just previous to that. Is there a reason adjusting the time keeping of the watch may have sorted the problem of the watch stopping after only a few hours run time?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Domtic said:


> I adjusted the time keeping as after testing the vostok with a timegrapher program on my android phone it was running slow. Now the watch has been running ok and only lost 15 seconds over the last 24 hour period while being worn and did 40hrs running just previous to that. Is there a reason adjusting the time keeping of the watch may have sorted the problem of the watch stopping after only a few hours run time?


 One thing worth checking is that any of the lume blobs have come dislodged. That happened on one of mine and it causes intermittent timekeeping until I noticed, and removed it.


----------



## Domtic (Apr 6, 2020)

How on earth would a dislodged lume blob cause poor timekeeping?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Domtic said:


> How on earth would a dislodged lume blob cause poor timekeeping?


 They disintegrate really easily and the bits often disappear into the movement. It's quite a common thing, especially with older Vostoks. There's no real reason why your watch would suddenly be running well just because you adjusted the timekeeeping (unless there were serious amplitude issues) - you may just have dislodged something that was keeping it from running properly before.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> They disintegrate really easily and the bits often disappear into the movement. It's quite a common thing, especially with older Vostoks. There's no real reason why your watch would suddenly be running well just because you adjusted the timekeeeping (unless there were serious amplitude issues) - you may just have dislodged something that was keeping it from running properly before.


 Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------

